# Necrosis in Flowering



## Elliot Jansen (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't seem to stop it.  I have been watching it for a few weeks, because this happened in the first plant I flowered and she ended up killing most of her older big fan leaves in early flowering and was fine in the end.  But I assumed it was because I was starting her out on very weak nutes.  I halfed the recommended amount and then quartered that... I thought she was just hungry.  So this time I did 2 things differently to try to combat that problem..  I flushed her for about a week before entering flowering, to get rid of any salt build up to make nutes more available.  And I started her out at 2/3 of the recommended dosage of bloom nutes to start so that she would have what she needs. I thought that I was over watering her, so I backed off on watering. Whatever I did is not working.  This necrosis is working its way into fan leaf after fan leaf..  I don't have pics because my girl took her cam back.  The grow shop people told me that flushing in transition is a myth, and should not be done, rather make a solution of bloom and grow nutes until she is ready for flowering.  A description of the problem is, it starts with dark or dead spots on the leaves.  Then the leaf slowly starts to yellow out, until the dark spots become dead, pretty soon the leaf becomes pale yellow and starts to dry up and brown and eventually die.  IT looks very similar to overwatering or nute burn.  But since the problem started before I started flower phase, I ruled out nute burn, and figured overwatering.  I have another plant that could go into flower if this one dies, but I vegged this to 2 ft, and was hoping for a bigger yield this time.  Any thoughts?

Some variables to consider are :  I think I may have excess light.  I am using 400 HPS with some reflective paper redirecting rays onto my plants. I have a grow room about 4x4 at the bottom and 7 feet tall. I am hand watering rockwool at the moment until I figure out how to fit all of my equipment in my grow room.  I don't have a TDS meter right now so I have no idea what her ppms are.  Positive thing is her flower buds are more developed than they were in my first plant at this stage, which is only 6 days into flower.

I just can't keep her fan leaves from dying, perhaps it doesn't even matter.


----------



## brushybill (Dec 20, 2008)

if your plant looks healthy over all i would not worry too much, fan leaves fall off all the time, usually nute burn starts at the bottem and works it's way up, so keep an eye on it and if you see this problem moving upwards then flush, add new nutes at 1/3 strength and see how that affects your plants


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

my crystal plant is 5 weeks into flower on sunday.she has yet to loose any leaves,other than the few on the bottom,which is natural.no fan leaves are dying.i run dwc and i give her all the nutes she can handle.i also use the floralicious.i wish some of the fans would start to die.i also never flush.i do give straight ph'd RO water for the last 2 weeks.my lady will be going on water soon.if the plant is losing fans,its normal after about 3-4 weeks of flower,especially in my soil grows.that is why i switched to dwc.no guessing on what the lady needs.its there at all times.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like a pH problem is locking something out. What is your pH? Remember just because one strain like 5.6 that another is going to like it as well. My Bubblegum like 5.5-5.8, but if I run Bubblegum and WW in the same res my WW do exactly what your describe. If I bump my pH up to 5.9-6.0 the problem is corrected. Each strain will require different levels of pH and nutes, and this can even be independent among different phenos from the same pack of beans.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

thats why i like the dwc in 5 gal buckets,especially if you are growing different strains.easier to please them all.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 22, 2008)

I had what sounds to be the same thing going with my girls. I PHed their soil runoff and it turned out they were pretty low and not uptaking nutes like they should. So I'd say either this is your problem, or they just need to be fed a little more. A quick PH of your runoff would give you the answers I would think. (I had this problem in a previous grow too and a bit of a Magnesium/Calcium def. seemed to be the cause for it, but I wouldn't treat yours for that unless I saw some other signs supporting it. Just letting ya know, that could be a culprit too)


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in my first grow, and I have the same thing going on. If you figure it out, let me know.......I'm leanin towards magnesium Def. with mine. I'll post pics tommorrow so I dont disturb my babies sleep.


----------

